# Christmas Joke



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Christmas joke.............

Tampax have announced that they are to replace the string with a piece of tinsel...

But only for the Christmas period

;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2002)

a bit late....  

or is this vvvvvvvv early ??

 ;D ;D ;D


----------

